# Spice's Kid



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is Spice's boy. He's going to be a wether and I'm not sure yet if he is going to make it so I haven't named him yet. Thankfully Cruiser did pass on the polled gene to him so i don't have to disbud :laugh:

He was last night:


















Feeling a bit better this moring:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

what a cutie, Ashley!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, so relieved when I saw the pic from this morning and the improvement. Sure rooting for this guy, he has alot of spirit. ray: that he continues to do well.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

I love the color!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ashley he is cute, love his coloring.....I sure hope he does well and makes it.....If only you lived closer, I would have to buy him! As I'm a sucker for wethers  !


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

he has the sweetest face... I hope he continues to improve!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Vary Cute!! Hope he makes it...and Denise I have a weather with your name on it!! lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie!  He sure was feeling his oats in the action pics!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Awww he is a cutie, hope he just keeps getting stronger.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's hoping ray: he keeps getting stronger. He's a real cutie!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he has spunk thats for sure


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well he is still alive this morning. I am watching him and mom on the camera. Although both his ears are floppy now... :scratch: and he has had his BoSe.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yikes -- poor dude, I wish I new what to do for him.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

So I felt his ear that recently went floppy and there seems to be some swelling in it. I'm wondering if it isn't edema from the ear being down all the time.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I LOVE milk face!

But that is odd that he'd have edema, isn't it? Unless, like you said, the bloodflow was compromised by the ears folding. I've had folded ears when they're born, but never heard of one flopping over. Keep us posted please.....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear -- thats not good.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

how is he doing?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

He's the same, I noticed the other ear that was always floppy has some swelling too... maybe frost bite? But then none of the other goats have frost bite and it's not that cold in the barn.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how is his temp?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

He's keeping his temp fine now


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats a good thing Ashley, the edema with his ears is a mystery to me, I've never heard of it. I do pray that the cute little bugger continues being energetic and healthy for you.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

He's still around this morning, jumping and playing a bit with the others. We are taking it one day at a time with him. If he does make it I am going to offer him for free to any Goat Spotter who wants a very special boy.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

what a nice offer
he sure is a trooper!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Agggghhhhh!!!!!!!! Ashley your killing me.....I would so take him and give him a wonderful forever loving home if I had a way to get him here!!!!! I am just so far away, and we never come that way even with traveling for hubby's racing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I might be coming to western PA with a kid for Walnut Grove Farm


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

the swelling and edema is most likely from frost bite I would think.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Actually I was just about to post that the swelling has pretty much gone down. Weird. And it's just weird that he would get frost bite and no one else. I'm always careful to wipe the kids ears very dry in cold weather.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes and they get the blow dry treatment from ashley's mom


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:ROFL: I forgot about that!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Just wanted to let you all know he is doing awesome today. Running around like a normal kid and staying awake a lot longer. He use to just sleep, sleep, and sleep. Ears are still crazy floppy. lol


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

thats great news


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yay! :clap: Great news!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wonderful beyond words, I just know he's gonna make a perfect fella for someone!  :leap: :dance:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

And we hit the week old mark tonight, so I am actually going to turn the TV off and get some sleep!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Gosh, is he going to get a name soon? LOL. So happy he's doing better -- I wonder if the blood flow was compromised in his ears from the cold -- sort of a precursor to frostbite?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't think of anything that fits him.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, I am so glad the little guy still has his spunk! I knew he was a fighter! Great job on your part with all the TLC he's gotten.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Spices kid is doing A LOT better. Very active and one of his ears has finally gone up, the other I think is a lost cause LOL. He is still available free to any TGS member. I want to find him a good forever home.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm so glad he's doing better.

Why can't you be closer?! I want a Nigie wether sooooo bad. Hope you find a good home for him.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

name him basil! or tarragon


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Ashley, If you are still looking for a good home for him, I have an idea. My friend, Melissa, is looking for a wether. Drew and Emma are having such a hard time giving up Agustus. Let me know what you think- no pressure.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here he is today. Looking and feeling a lot more like a healthy goat kid:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I almost didn't recognize him when I went out to the barn today! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

certainly not the teeny tiny thing you quickly blow dried is he? LOVE IT, what a character and fighter he is


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Like night and day when compared to the pics when he was being warmed. :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww he looks great!! 

nice job Ashely - and the unamed goat kid.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL Right now I just call him Spice Boy.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh Ashley......he is so darn precious  ! So happy he is doing so will, hubby was not keen on having to have him shipped here  and we are getting ready to add horses to our farm  , so lots of extra expenses......I so pray for him to get a very loving home, he so deserves it.... as he is such a fighter!
Kudos to you for giving him such wonderful care and pulling him through a rough start to life :thumb: !


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thats OK Denise, I understand. 

Nike actually has the perfect home set up for him once he is weaned. He's going to go with one of Jen's(4kids) friends. She is very excited to get him.  He's going to have lots of human as well as goat kids to play with.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Ashley it is wonderful to hear Nike has a home. He's become such a special fella here on TGS (imho)-just goes to show the impact these little ones can have on members, considering he wasn't born to us.

Congrats to Jen's friend! :stars:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah!!!!! :leap: I am so very happy he has a great new home to go to!


----------

